

The Grand Unified Model - aycangulez
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=The_Grand_Unified_Model.txt

======
aycangulez
Best quote from the article: "Alan Kay always said that any problem in
Computer Science could be solved by adding another level of indirection."

